# Brush Creek Boat ramp and Campground for Catfish?



## rugbyoholic16 (Feb 5, 2013)

Has any one heard or has first hand experience with this place? I booked a camp site here this summer primarily for catfishing. I don't have a boat so I will have to fish from shore. i rented the camp site when Brush Creek meets the Ohio River so I picked a prime spot but I'm wondering is its even good fishing there? What is the best bait to use for blues and flatheads down there?

I'm planing on snagging some carp up and cutting it up into 1 inch squares, using bluegill i catch there ( living and cut bait), and buying bigger sized gold fish.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

We fish that stretch of water quite a bit. Theres a ton of limblines and trotlines to contend with in the creek itself. However there are still big cats out there to be caught. The mouth of brush creek is about 25 feet deep, slightly downstrream of that theres a big hole. The hole is about 38 feet deep. You can find it from the bank because theres an old junk yard right behind it, oh and theres always a few forked sticks there. 

The guys that run the campground are pretty nice and are willing to tell you where to fish. They know what they are talking about too. They fish just about every night throughout the spring, summer, and fall. There is an older guy who fishes out of an old jon boat that knows the river well, if you see him strike up a conversation and take notes. 

I'll be down that way in late march if the waters in good shape and the blues start feeding heavy. If i have an open seat i'll let you know. 

As for bait....use cut shad and skipjack forr blues and channels. Toss large live bluegills for flathead. We typically use cut shad and skipjack and fish for blues and channels and hope a flathead eats cutbait. Which happens from time to time.


----------

